# now this is how to float one



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

hahahahaha

Be a bit of a ***** going through the trails though.


----------



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

I love it! who needs snorkels, maybe a Trolling motor...


----------



## kawi rider (Nov 23, 2009)

Lets see some video of this in action


----------

